# Anyone have Brackish tanks?



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I was wondering how many people keep Brackish tanks. And for those that do keep those tanks what kinda of fish are you keeping in them?

I have read of people keeping some cool tanks and fish but never tried it my self.


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello!
I keep a 20g Hex brackish tank. I keep one GSP and 7 mollies.
You can check it out here: Aqueon 20 Hex - 20 gallon Brackish fish tank


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice tank I like the brackish tank idea, I might set one up this spring and it would be a good place for some mollies. I'm sure I would learn a lot from setting up a different style tank.


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

I keep my specific gravity at 1.014, can't find any plant a that will tolerate that, so this is my one artificial tank. "GloFish" brand moonlight and all lol.

I do a 50% weekly water change with a substrate vacuum. This is mostly because my tank is overstocked. The GPS have a massive bioload and are messy eaters. He will also outgrow this tank eventually and need to be moved to a 36gal.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I have been looking at getting a puffer any way so a brackish tank would open me up to a few other puffers for sure. I have been looking at the Dwarf Puffer because they are freshwater but they all do look cool.

I think most of my plants will do fine in brackish. Just need to slowly adjust the tank.


----------

